
Clojure Survey 2015 Analysis - jgrodziski
http://www.danielcompton.net/2016/01/29/clojure-survey-2015
======
acheron
Regarding Cursive, I do like it (and it's helped me get into Clojure at all
when I had previously bounced off it just due to setup issues) but I feel like
I'm not using it efficiently (for various reasons: not being used to the
IntelliJ IDEs in general, not used to writing Lisp, etc.). Does anyone know of
a writeup or even a (ugh) video that describes not necessarily the technical
installation/setup steps, but just.. how do you use Cursive day-to-day? Open
the file over here, open the REPL over there, write your code here then try it
out, do this for debugging, and so on. Obviously a lot of that is personal
preference, but I guess I don't know enough yet to have preferences, and so
seeing other people's preferences might be a big help.

------
manishsharan
Clojure has evolved so fast that not a single Clojure book in publication
today covers the some of most significant developments in Clojure , namely
reducers and transducers. I thought I was no longer a clojure newbie -- but
with transducers, I have that awful noobie feeling again.

~~~
pjmlp
You can always get a few Common Lisp papers that describe them.

~~~
prospero
If this isn't just snark, I'm unaware of any such papers, and would be very
interested to read them. Any links?

~~~
pjmlp
Here, it was posted some time ago on Reddit.

[https://m.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/3tha86/transducers_i...](https://m.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/3tha86/transducers_in_1989/)

